# Central Illinois - Springfield, IL - Western 7’ - 6” Ultramount Prow Plow



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Springfield, IL - Western 7' - 6" Pro-Plow Ultra mount and controller.

$2500. Really nice 3 plug Western straight blade. Barely and rust. Good edge. Night hawk light system. Does have re weld from prior damage (see slight blemishes on blade face), be ut professionally done and repainted to factory specs. 6 pin controller.

I am only selling this plow because I am converting both of my trucks to the Western series 2 ultra mount fleet flex wiring system.

Will include controller for full price purchase. No truck side wiring.
Will not ship.

Located north and south between Chicago and St Louis, and east and west between Indianapolis and Kansas City.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Edit: Springfield


----------

